# Chile 3 Canada 0 (soccer)



## Spoongirl (Jul 1, 2007)

discuss.


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2007)

Okay.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/32038-happy-canada-day.html


----------



## playstopause (Jul 1, 2007)

Too bad.
Woo-ooh for Canada day!


Really, i didn't even care to watch the game...
The game was happening, like 5 minutes from where i live.
We're not soccer land yet, even if its growing strongly in popularity.


----------



## Spoongirl (Jul 1, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Really, i didn't even care to watch the game...



me neither, it's just that I was sitting here and my cousin came screaming the restults and stuff... he's a soccer fanatic.


----------



## Scott (Jul 1, 2007)

Well if you don't let us use sticks, you can't expect much from us.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 1, 2007)

True.


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2007)

The lefty has a good point.


----------



## Durero (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow that's quite a beating, but being a life-long footballer that result doesn't surprise me one bit. I'm sure Chile will kick our ass every time. Maybe if we played with skates on we'd be better?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 2, 2007)

It's not really a beating, 4/5-0 would be getting into that territory! I mean, it could be worse, you could be supporting andorra...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 2, 2007)

....and then: *BRAZIL 3-0 CHILE


*


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 2, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> ....and then: *BRAZIL 3-0 CHILE
> 
> 
> *


so...

Brazil &#8734;-0 Canada


----------



## Spoongirl (Jul 2, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> ....and then: *BRAZIL 3-0 CHILE
> 
> 
> *



yes that's true

I believe we suck in soccer


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Jul 2, 2007)

Yea, Chile wasn't even in the World Cup... My Chilean friends were all supporting Germany.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 2, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> so...
> 
> Brazil ?-0 Canada



 That's it.


----------

